# Marriott Newport Coast Villas November 19-23, 2018



## wanderlust21 (Nov 15, 2018)

Marriott Newport Coast Villas November 19-23, 2018
2BR


----------



## chapjim (Nov 17, 2018)

Another example of the asymmetry between the Wanted and Offered sides of LMR.


----------



## wanderlust21 (Nov 18, 2018)

chapjim said:


> Another example of the asymmetry between the Wanted and Offered sides of LMR.




Are you being snarky for inquiring on a LMR...which, you know, is the point of this forum. JSTO


----------



## chapjim (Nov 18, 2018)

wanderlust21 said:


> Are you being snarky for inquiring on a LMR...which, you know, is the point of this forum. JSTO



i have no issue with your post.  It complies with LMR limits.  My issue is with the limits themselves.


----------



## klpca (Nov 18, 2018)

wanderlust21 said:


> Are you being snarky for inquiring on a LMR...which, you know, is the point of this forum. JSTO


what is JSTO?

Btw, no harm in asking for the moon here (LMR). You can't get if you don't ask. The beef is that while maintenance fees have risen over the years, the LMR limit ($700) has remained static forever. It's a pet peeve for many here.


----------



## wanderlust21 (Nov 18, 2018)

klpca said:


> what is JSTO?
> 
> Btw, no harm in asking for the moon here (LMR). You can't get if you don't ask. The beef is that while maintenance fees have risen over the years, the LMR limit ($700) has remained static forever. It's a pet peeve for many here.



Thanks for acknowledging that @klpca . JSTO - Just Stating the Obvious. 
It's just pretty unnecessary for @chapjim  to post a personal gripe on my booking inquiry. Not sure if it's just a mansplainer mentality or pure ignorance to think it's okay to whine about a personal situation with a complete stranger. Unwarranted and not very becoming. 

That kind of bad attitude will just get people to not want to post anything on here. I can do without the griping - keep it positive here. It's just a request.


----------



## klpca (Nov 18, 2018)

wanderlust21 said:


> Thanks for acknowledging that @klpca . JSTO - Just Stating the Obvious.
> It's just pretty unnecessary for @chapjim  to post a personal gripe on my booking inquiry. Not sure if it's just a mansplainer mentality or pure ignorance to think it's okay to whine about a personal situation with a complete stranger. Unwarranted and not very becoming.
> 
> That kind of bad attitude will just get people to not want to post anything on here. I can do without the griping - keep it positive here. It's just a request.


Thanks for the explanation of JSTO - couldn't figure that out even with the googles.

I don't think there was any mean intent on chapjim's part. Just a vent. On the plus side, it't brings your post up to the top of the pile so more can see it.


----------

